# General > Reunions >  Bower Young Farmers 70th Anniversary

## greyskye

Bower Young Farmers are holding a 70th anniversary dinner in the Wick Assembly Rooms. It would be great to hear from all past members. All interested contact Avril on01955 641233

----------

